# Best Universal remote?



## my1423 (May 16, 2009)

What is your favorite universal remote? Preferably cheap. I want one that does at least 5 different functions, Has good battery life, Loads of keys, easy well placed keys, and Very robust!!. Prefer AA batteries over AAA batteries.

I have All-for-one urc8011 and urc6012 remotes and love them to death. Now that i have upgraded to a hd dvr my remotes dont work and i have to find a good all round replacement. My old ones are not upgradeable without a pj1 cable and soldering in pins so im looking. 

Before anyone says it, The stock remote does not do enough items like my tv inputs are individual and the key doesn't do it! If i could program the number keys under tv mode for a Hitachi to inputs 1-5 then i could make the stock remote work.


I picked up a logitech harmony 520 and totally hate it. Battery life Is crap. Eats a set of batteries every couple of weeks, likes to place all specialty keys on the hard to see lcd in menus and just well hate it. the software sucks too but at least you dont have to do that all the time. The pricier higher model number logitech remotes looked better but thought this one would do and now im out 60$. Walmart impulse buy bit me bad. Few other harmonies look good from pics on the net but would like to keep the $ down.

Thanks


----------



## Alebob911 (Mar 22, 2007)

my1423 said:


> What is your favorite universal remote? Preferably cheap. I want one that does at least 5 different functions, Has good battery life, Loads of keys, easy well placed keys, and Very robust!!. Prefer AA batteries over AAA batteries.
> 
> I have All-for-one urc8011 and urc6012 remotes and love them to death. Now that i have upgraded to a hd dvr my remotes dont work and i have to find a good all round replacement. My old ones are not upgradeable without a pj1 cable and soldering in pins so im looking.
> 
> ...


I know you want to keep $ down, but Harmony One is the best you'll find. I have 3 of them and worth every dollar spent!


----------



## my1423 (May 16, 2009)

What model ##
Thanks


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

Try the RF10,with many keys and spaced apart. You can get the RFS100 set which includes the mrf100 RF basestation cheap here:

http://www.mcmelectronics.com/product/58-13155


----------



## my1423 (May 16, 2009)

Edmund said:


> Try the RF10,with many keys and spaced apart. You can get the RFS100 set which includes the mrf100 RF basestation cheap here:
> 
> http://www.mcmelectronics.com/product/58-13155


That looks nice!! Little pricey soo i probably wont buy 2 but looks great!
Thanks

Any other suggestions? My wife wants to keep the original remote for her. Anyone out there know how to reprogram keys? With the allforones there was a key sequence and code to change each key to one desired. I have rc64r remotes.


----------



## Alebob911 (Mar 22, 2007)

my1423 said:


> What model ##
> Thanks


Its the "Harmony One"

One is the model


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

This is a very subjective question. The answer really depends on what you want out of your remote.

For me:

All my components
Macros
PC programmable; NO Web interface
The first one is pretty easy. Nearly all the universals will either have the necessary components in it's database or it will learn the commands directly from the components remote.

The second is something very important to me which is why I excluded the Harmonys. Harmony macros are limited to 5 steps. For example I have a macro for the To-Do list which is 6 steps, viewing the History is 8 steps, restarting my receiver(for CE) is 10 steps.

I have a couple of longer macros that setup my A/V receiver and Blu-Ray player for a given kind of DVD being played(music, animated, etc).

All of this is accomplished with a single button press. This is not possible on the Harmonys.

For me it's about flexibility and control and the limited macros are a deal breaker. If you don't need more then five steps then it may not be an issue for you.

I use the MX-810. It does everything I want and it allows me to make custom button icons for the LCD screen. The LCD screen is color, bright, and easy to see/read.

If I were going to buy a new remote right now it would be the MX-880. It looks the same as the MX-810 but uses a different programming interface.

That's my other issue with the Harmonys. I have a Harmony 550 that my daughter uses in here room. I don't like how it is a web based interface. I have to be connected to the internet to program that remote. I want the software and the configuration files located on my laptop. I have several different configurations that I experiment with and then jump back to the current in use configuration anytime I want. I can't do this with my 550.

I'm actually waiting for the Xsight Touch to come out because it will operate DirecTV receivers in native RF mode. No RF base needed. 

In the end it depends on what your needs are. Figure that out and then decide on which remote works for you.

BTW, Welcome to DBSTalk. :welcome_s

Mike


----------



## William1 (May 11, 2009)

I currently run a Sony RM-AX4000. Was cheapish (about $120.00), touch screen, programmable, macros, ladeda. Batteries seem to last close to a year (4-AA's) and programable via USB to computer. You can also store the contents as a file on your PC so if you ever mess up, restoration is a one minute fix. Downside is it is fairly large and heavy, no tossing it across the room.


----------



## captain_video (Nov 22, 2005)

The Harmony 880 is a very popular model and one that I'm currently using. The Harmony One is supposedly better, but also more expensive. I have a One but haven't found the time to program it and replace the 880. The only thing I dislike about the 880 is that the buttons are a bit small and too close together. The One has better spacing and is easier to use in that regard.

I have previously owned the Home Theater Master MX-700 and liked it a great deal. Prior to that I had the Marantz RC-2000 MK II which was a great remote but weighed a ton and ate batteries like you wouldn't believe. The reason I switched to the Harmony is because it uses rechargeable batteries and sits in a charging cradle so you never need to change the batteries. 

I can't comment on the macro programming issue as my macros tend to be fairly simple and limited to just a few steps. All of the aforementioned remotes are programmable via a USB interface with a PC. The Harmonies have a logical programming arrangement whereby you select a particular function (i.e., "Watch a DVD") and it automatically turns on the appropriate components and switches to the assigned inputs automatically so you don't have to configure any macros to do it for you.

The 880's are getting a bit dated but are still topnotch. You can find them on sale quite frequently for well below $100.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

You'll get as many recommendations as there are remotes, but for my money, the radio shack 15-134 and a JP1.3 cable are a very powerful combo on the cheap, if you can live with small buttons. Made by the same folks as the DirecTV remote and your old One-For-All. It already has JP1 pins. You don't have to have a JP1 cable, but it does make life easier. That way, you can make it do everything a harmony can do and more (minus the LCD display). It can even do macros longer than (gasp) 5 steps


----------



## mazter (Jul 4, 2006)

The 880 is worth every penny. You'll never use another remote.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

mazter said:


> The 880 is worth every penny. You'll never use another remote.


Not necessarily. I have an 880, but prefer my 620. The 880's buttons aren't user friendly (too slick), so it's relegated to the theater where it's not used every day. I picked up my 620 from EBay for $30 and love it (I was replacing a 670 with a cracked screen).

I really like the Harmony 610 (pictured) due to the use of the colored buttons, but since it will only control 5 devices, I can't use it.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

I'm pretty happy with my Universal R7, now available as the WR-7.

Its "cruise-control" cluster is very nice, IMHO. It's backlit, has full learning capability and supports up to 13 20-step macros. It also has a "couch-mode" feature that will automatically turn the remote off if a button is pressed for more than 30 seconds, to prevent draining the 2 AA's it uses.

You can actually find it for about $20 on-line. Great deal if you don't mind programming it from the keypad instead of the internet. /steve


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

I think i am coming in whit the cheapest, still using my Sony rm-vl600 
27 bucks and works fine whit rechargeable battery's.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I have the Harmony 1000 and the Harmony One. Both are great but I prefer the Harmony One because it it easier to hold and to handle.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

MicroBeta said:


> This is a very subjective question. The answer really depends on what you want out of your remote.
> 
> For me:
> 
> ...


My MX-500 is still going strong, and I love it. Our remotes are 'Device-Based', rather than 'Activity-Based'.

The most popular 'Activity-Based' are the Harmonys. Ours ('Device-Based') are the highest rated here: http://www.remotecentral.com/

Which type for you? It depends on how you use your system and all of it's components. Spend a few minutes at that site to see which kind of user you are, then pick a remote using their great reviews.

Good luck!


----------



## randyk47 (Aug 21, 2006)

While not cheap I like our Harmony One. Also have a Harmony 890 because of its RF capability but it's not nearly as easy on the hand as the One. I really like the ability to set up Harmonys using the web interface, one of the main selling factors for me.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Athlon646464 said:


> My MX-500 is still going strong, and I love it. Our remotes are 'Device-Based', rather than 'Activity-Based'.
> 
> The most popular 'Activity-Based' are the Harmonys. Ours ('Device-Based') are the highest rated here: http://www.remotecentral.com/
> 
> ...


Actually the MX-810 is activity based...mostly. :grin:

It's not purely activity based like the Harmony's but in the end it operates as as an activity based remote.

Mike


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Steve said:


> I'm pretty happy with my Universal R7, now available as the WR-7.
> 
> Its "cruise-control" cluster is very nice, IMHO. It's backlit, has full learning capability and supports up to 13 20-step macros. It also has a "couch-mode" feature that will automatically turn the remote off if a button is pressed for more than 30 seconds, to prevent draining the 2 AA's it uses.
> 
> ...


And, the R7 has the four color buttons which is good.

That's something I had to program into my remote.

Page 1:










Page2:










Mike


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

MicroBeta said:


> Actually the MX-810 is activity based...mostly. :grin:
> 
> It's not purely activity based like the Harmony's but in the end it operates as as an activity based remote.
> 
> Mike


I guess that's how flexible these remotes really are, and why they are consistently rated so high.

In my home theater my MX-500 even controls the lights (X-10 system). I have macros that use logic depending on the time of day for that! (Actually more accurately - sunrise & sunset for my location.)


----------



## Machael (Apr 20, 2008)

gfrang said:


> I think i am coming in whit the cheapest, still using my Sony rm-vl600
> 27 bucks and works fine whit rechargeable battery's.


That's the same one I have had for years. If you are patient enough to read the manual, it should do anything you need. The last standard batteries lasted for 3 years and were still working when I changed them.


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

Harmony remote for sure. Exact model with be based on your preference - mine is the Xbox model since it has the color buttons already.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Machael said:


> That's the same one I have had for years. If you are patient enough to read the manual, it should do anything you need. The last standard batteries lasted for 3 years and were still working when I changed them.


I actually have one of those Sony's in a drawer. It's a very nice remote, but it sports the more traditional "VCR" control layout, so no REPLAY and SKIP keys, which I use all the time. I know those keys are optional for some folks, tho, and you can find this remote for as low as $10 on the internet if you're just a FF/RW person. 

Doesn't have the color buttons either, but IIRC, you can "learn" them onto the bottom row. You'll lose macro capability tho, if I'm not mistaken. /steve



Spoiler


----------



## djrobx (Jan 27, 2009)

> I know you want to keep $ down, but Harmony One is the best you'll find. I have 3 of them and worth every dollar spent!


I have the Harmony One, the 880, and the 680. With all of these Harmony remotes you'd probably think I was a big fan of the product. I am a big fan of the web based programming interface, but I am not a fan of the painful slow responsiveness. I've used these remotes with dozens of different types of equipment and it's the same - cursor movements are way, way slower than the OEM remote.

Something like moving around an onscreen keyboard is just painful. I keep hoping some software update will come to fix it but it never does. I've already tuned the delay and repeat settings as low as they can go.

I really hope the competition will STEP UP at some point.

The Harmony One has the nicest layout of the bunch, but I actually find the touch screen annoying. It's too easy to miss the button. When you do miss the button, you usually end up hitting the arrow or device buttons that causes the pages switch on you. Of course, you're trying to look at the screen, not the remote, so you don't realize you're no longer pressing what you thought you were. I do really like the motion sensor in the 880 and One that turns on the backlight when you pick them up.


----------



## gnahc79 (Jan 12, 2008)

I would vote the Harmony 880.



djrobx said:


> The Harmony One has the nicest layout of the bunch, but I actually find the touch screen annoying. It's too easy to miss the button. When you do miss the button, you usually end up hitting the arrow or device buttons that causes the pages switch on you. Of course, you're trying to look at the screen, not the remote, so you don't realize you're no longer pressing what you thought you were. I do really like the motion sensor in the 880 and One that turns on the backlight when you pick them up.


We upgraded from the 880 to the One and have the same issue. Damn touch screen and hitting the wrong button . We could go back to the 880, but it's missing a few buttons due to our curious 2 yr old son with tiny fingers and our dog that ate the buttons once they popped out, lol.


----------



## RCY (Nov 17, 2005)

I have a MX-500 (living room) and a Harmony 550 (bedroom). The Harmony is pretty easy to setup if you're adverse to programming remotes, but I like the buttons, positions of the buttons and macro capability better on the MX. The pre-programmed remote database available for the MX is pretty old at this point, so you'd better have the original remotes if you're interested in using the MX-500. You'll spend considerably more time setting up macros and entering labels for the LCD softkeys, but you can make a MX-500 do about anything you want from an IR standpoint. And once you've set the MX-500 up, a single command will allow you to "clone" the programmed remote on another MX-500. Pretty cool.


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

gnahc79 said:


> We could go back to the 880, but it's missing a few buttons due to our curious 2 yr old son with tiny fingers and our dog that ate the buttons once they popped out, lol.


What, you didn't retrieve them once he ws done with them? :eek2:


----------



## djburger (Jan 12, 2007)

I have a Harmony One. For the most part I like it but it doesn't do RF and the 30 second skip isn't real precise. I always have to skip backwards a bit


----------



## RD in Fla (Aug 26, 2007)

Two Words - Harmony One.


----------



## gnahc79 (Jan 12, 2008)

pfp said:


> What, you didn't retrieve them once he ws done with them? :eek2:


We did get the buttons back from our dog, unfortunately it was mangled beyond repair. Oh a friend's son also stepped on the screen of the 880 and cracked it. It still works fine though. Now we keep our Harmony One out of reach at all times .


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

have a harmony 880 and 1000 and like them both. use the 1000 mostly, would like databse to be stored locally instead of relying in internet connection.

while activity based it is very easy to use just as device control. just set the activity for the 1 component or press the device button.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

I have the Harmony 880, and I love it. The weak link is the charging cradle, sometimes it charges and sometimes it doesn't, even though the remote screen shows that the remote is charging.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

BubblePuppy said:


> I have the Harmony 880, and I love it. The weak link is the charging cradle, sometimes it charges and sometimes it doesn't, even though the remote screen shows that the remote is charging.


That's the only thing I don't like about my MX-810. I have to plug it in to charge it; no cradle. 

Mike


----------



## DJPellegrino (Nov 18, 2005)

Here is a web site that you may be interested in
http://www.remotecentral.com 
It has tons of info on various remotes, reviews and a discussion board as well


----------



## ncxcstud (Apr 22, 2007)

I use the Harmony 510 and I love it. Sure, it only supports 5 devices, but I don't have anymore than that and it works perfectly.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

MicroBeta said:


> That's the only thing I don't like about my MX-810. I have to plug it in to charge it; no cradle.
> 
> Mike


Because of the inconsistencies of the charging cradle I sometimes wish it was a plug in charge.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

DJPellegrino said:


> Here is a web site that you may be interested in
> http://www.remotecentral.com
> It has tons of info on various remotes, reviews and a discussion board as well


An excelent site. Especially for finding those pesky descrete IR codes. I hate T.O.A.D. commands. 

Mike


----------



## jselinger24 (Jan 27, 2007)

Alebob911 said:


> I know you want to keep $ down, but Harmony One is the best you'll find. I have 3 of them and worth every dollar spent!


Totally agree! Got one a month ago - can't believe I waited that long.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

BubblePuppy said:


> Because of the inconsistencies of the charging cradle I sometimes wish it was a plug in charge.


I guess the grass isn't always greener. :lol:


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

my1423 said:


> I have All-for-one urc8011 and urc6012 remotes and love them to death. Now that i have upgraded to a hd dvr my remotes dont work and i have to find a good all round replacement. My old ones are not upgradeable without a pj1 cable and soldering in pins so im looking.


Since you loved the URC 8011, if you can still find it, the URC 8910 or URC 9910 is very similar and will work with the HD DVR's. Although, you have to update it with a wav file to get codes for the HRxx DVR's. You can find the file on line or I could email it to you. Not sure if it would work for your URC 8011, but you could give it a try.

I have the URC 9910 which includes an RF extender and it works great with my HR22. My other remotes are a Harmony H659 and Radio Shack 15-134, which I purchased for $15 when it was on sale. I like all 3 remotes, but they each have there good and bad points.


----------



## gnahc79 (Jan 12, 2008)

MicroBeta said:


> I guess the grass isn't always greener. :lol:


The cradle on the Harmony One is much better, just put it in the cradle and a battery icon appears, done! With the 880 you had to position the remote to make sure the screensaver would start when you put the remote in the cradle or else it wouldn't charge. It pissed off my wife so much I got "recharge the remote" duty when the power was low.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

BubblePuppy said:


> Because of the inconsistencies of the charging cradle I sometimes wish it was a plug in charge.


I roughed up the contacts on base and remote with sandpaper, that helped immensely. not charging is now NOT the norm, it is very seldom now.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

+1 for the 8910/9910 if you can find one on ebay or hifi-remote.com. Unlike the 8910/9910, the 8011 is not wav/modem upgradable, but does already have JP1 pins AFAIK. You can build (or buy) a cable for it very easily for next to nothing and load the HR2x codes.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I had problems with the charging cradle on the first 880 I had a couple of years ago, but the replacement that I bought about 1 year ago has been rock solid in terms of charging. Now, maybe it's because it doesn't get used every day (we only use the theater twice per week, or so), but I just set it in there and it makes contact and charges every single time.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

David MacLeod said:


> I roughed up the contacts on base and remote with sandpaper, that helped immensely. not charging is now NOT the norm, it is very seldom now.





spartanstew said:


> I had problems with the charging cradle on the first 880 I had a couple of years ago, but the replacement that I bought about 1 year ago has been rock solid in terms of charging. Now, maybe it's because it doesn't get used every day (we only use the theater twice per week, or so), but I just set it in there and it makes contact and charges every single time.


Mine is a replacement for my first one that went haywire, the cradle should be of the new design (Logitech did redo the charging cradle). My remote will show the screen saver but when I pick up the remote it shows low battery, even after charging overnight. It might be a battery issue, sometimes if I put a weight of the remote it will charge, sometimes not.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

If you want a cheap Harmony remote, check your local Radio Shack for the Harmony 520, being cleared out at $38.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Edmund said:


> If you want a cheap Harmony remote, check your local Radio Shack for the Harmony 520, being cleared out at $38.


They're $40 at tigerdirect as well.

LCD screen is too small for me, not to mention the key layout is less than ideal.


----------



## zamzickles (Sep 21, 2007)

If you dislike small-ish buttons then this is not for you. If you dislike training a remote to do anything you want, then this is not for you.But if you want one controller, that has enough buttons and memory to get any job done. I use it to control:
1 H20
1 HR20
1 HR22
1 HR10-250
1 Denon Receiver
1 Toshiba TV
1 Panasonic DVD Recorder
1 Tivx 5000
1 6 input Component Video Switcher

Sony RM VL610 and it sells for $20 to $30

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/produ...610_TC_RMVL610N_Universal_Remote_Control.html


----------



## my1423 (May 16, 2009)

RACJ2 said:


> Since you loved the URC 8011, if you can still find it, the URC 8910 or URC 9910 is very similar and will work with the HD DVR's. Although, you have to update it with a wav file to get codes for the HRxx DVR's. You can find the file on line or I could email it to you. Not sure if it would work for your URC 8011, but you could give it a try.
> 
> I have the URC 9910 which includes an RF extender and it works great with my HR22. My other remotes are a Harmony H659 and Radio Shack 15-134, which I purchased for $15 when it was on sale. I like all 3 remotes, but they each have there good and bad points.


Thanks Everyone for your recommendations. I have been looking at sooo many remotes it will take me awhile to figure it out. Im going to look into the 8910 and 9910 but i think i might wait awhile before buying anything. Thanks for the offer of the wav files. My remote doesnt support them. I called oneforall and they gave me an email addy for updates since they were purchased by audiovox and dumped most older remote support. The emails were good and found that if i pay for shipping my 4 remotes to them all 4 will be replaced with new urc 8820 learning remotes and shipped back to me for free!! If your remote was previously upgraded they will just add the needed software but mine have not and so do not have the pj1 pins so i get a free upgrade to a new remote set!! This applies to anyone else out there who has one that doesn't do some codes. I have had many brands of remotes in the past and have never had a oneforall that let me down. They are also CHEAP under 20$. If my new free ones don't work the way i want them too i am torn between 4 of the really nice posted remotes. All look Great!! All the suggested ones look great except the 520 harmony. Yuk!

Thanks


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

my1423 said:


> All the suggested ones look great except the 520 harmony. Yuk! Thanks


Thanks for the info about one-for-all support and their replacement policy. Be nice to Edmund, he is very knowledgeable about remotes and you may one day need his help. I'm sure he suggested the 520, because that is an excellent price for a Harmony remote.


----------



## my1423 (May 16, 2009)

RACJ2 said:


> Thanks for the info about one-for-all support and their replacement policy. Be nice to Edmund, he is very knowledgeable about remotes and you may one day need his help. I'm sure he suggested the 520, because that is an excellent price for a Harmony remote.


Your right sorry Edmund. Did not mean that in a bad way, just already have one and like i had said earlier it eats batteries and everything is stuck on the little lcd screen. It does work just not ergonomic. That is a really good deal on it. I bought mine at walmart for way to much money.


----------



## Xoxcatpl (Jul 11, 2009)

Does anyone know a code that will let a Sony RM-YD009 control an H20-100? It worked with my old Hughes HAH-SA, but I've tried all the sat receiver codes on the Sony site with no luck. Also, what company makes the H20-100?


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

Xoxcatpl said:


> Does anyone know a code that will let a Sony RM-YD009 control an H20-100? It worked with my old Hughes HAH-SA, but I've tried all the sat receiver codes on the Sony site with no luck. Also, what company makes the H20-100?


Sorry but you're ourt of luck. The only oem remotes included with ANY type of gear to have a preset code for the current line of directv receivers are only made by UEI, the same company that makes the white directv remotes. And if it were made by UEI, the code would be either 1377 or 01377.


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

BubblePuppy said:


> I have the Harmony 880, and I love it. The weak link is the charging cradle, sometimes it charges and sometimes it doesn't, even though the remote screen shows that the remote is charging.


I had the charging problem, so I took some sand paper and sanded the plastic that surrounds the contacts down a little. Now it charges every time I put it on the cradle. Just place the sandpaper on a table and lay the remote ontop of the paper start sanding. I used real fine paper so it wouldn't sand to fast.


----------



## mutelight (Oct 6, 2008)

I had the Harmony 880, then I went to the Harmony 1000, and I finally settled on the Harmony One and will never look back.


----------



## Lanthom (Aug 6, 2008)

I bought a Harmony One and don't think I could ever go back to a regular universal remote. The activity based macros are absolutely wonderful and make changing from watching TV to watching a DVD much easier.

The other reason that I have it is because I have a 4 year old that on Saturday mornings likes to get up WAY to early. With the Harmony One he knows how to turn the TV on and change to his channel. I have it all set up for him to use without disturbing us just to turn on Yo Gabba Gabba.:hurah:


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Children are the best universal remotes but not the cheapest. They also have memory problems and programming them takes much longer.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Lanthom said:


> I bought a Harmony One and don't think I could ever go back to a regular universal remote. The activity based macros are absolutely wonderful and make changing from watching TV to watching a DVD much easier.
> 
> The other reason that I have it is because I have a 4 year old that on Saturday mornings likes to get up WAY to early. With the Harmony One he knows how to turn the TV on and change to his channel. I have it all set up for him to use without disturbing us just to turn on Yo Gabba Gabba.:hurah:


Most of the major universals have activity based macros. I use a Harmony 550 in the other room where I have a TV, a DVD player, and an HR20.

However, in the living room where I have two HR2x's, an A/V receiver, a TV, a Blu-Ray player, all connected to an HDMI switch, I use the MX-810. It allows me to have custom macros to do things that my Harmony can't handle...which would be any macro >5 steps. :grin:

With one press of a button I can pause the current HR2x, change inputs on the switch, go to one of several Menu/Playlist options on the other HR2x. One press of a button gets me back to where I was to begin with. This is a complicated example but simply getting to the History menu would be more then my Harmony 550 can handle.

In most cases, people don't need more then the activity macros. If you want greater flexibility for custom macros, Harmony is not the way to go.

Mike


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

MicroBeta said:


> However, in the living room where I have two HR2x's, an A/V receiver, a TV, a Blu-Ray player, all connected to an HDMI switch, I use the MX-810. It allows me to have custom macros to do things that my Harmony can't handle...which would be any macro >5 steps.
> In most cases, people don't need more then the activity macros. If you want greater flexibility for custom macros, Harmony is not the way to go.


That is the only thing I don't like about my Harmony, is no custom macros. I have a URC9910 and a 15-134 that both have the ability to set up custom macros.

When I'm watching live TV, with the press of 1 button the macro will open PIP, swap the video I'm watching into the PIP window and change the audio input. That way I can monitor the program I was watching, until the commercial is over. Then I have a second macro to does the opposite, when the commercial is over.

Also, have a macro set up to do all the keystrokes to bring up my "To Do List" with the push of 1 button. Can't do either of these macros with any Harmony remote and they cost several times as much.


----------



## kjsmithtx (Jul 28, 2006)

URC MX-880, same form factor as MX-810 but with more robust software.


----------



## djrobx (Jan 27, 2009)

I have a Harmony One. While I'd love to gush about it, I can't. I'll start with the plusses:

1) The internet based programming interface makes it simple to configure. It's Harmony's ace in the hole. Programming other remotes by code numbers seems barbaric in comparison.

2) Great hard button layout, almost as good as the MX-500. A first for the Harmony remotes.

3) Charge dock works great. Battery lasts long enough that you don't have to stress about forgetting to return it to the cradle.

4) Motion sensor backlight. Pick it up and it will light up for you.

It may be the "best there is", but man, it should be so much better. The bad:

1) ALL Harmony Remotes have horrible, laggy responsiveness, even if you tweak the delay settings. It's not terribly noticeable until you try to do something like move around an on-screen keyboard. Still, it absolutely shocks me that more people aren't riding Logitech to fix it. URC and UEI remotes are not like that and perform like the original remotes.

2) For the HUGE price tag of the One, it ought to have RF support. Change us extra for the RF transceiver if you must. It's overpriced.

3) The touch screen *really sucks*. Logitech placed functions that change pages/screens around the borders of all the on-screen buttons. If your finger's off a bit, you end up changing pages instead of getting the function you wanted. It is NOT an upgrade over the 880's hard buttons along the side of a color LCD.

All IMHO of course!


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

djrobx said:


> I have a Harmony One. While I'd love to gush about it, I can't. I'll start with the plusses:
> 
> 1) The internet based programming interface makes it simple to configure. It's Harmony's ace in the hole. Programming other remotes by code numbers seems barbaric in comparison.


 Personally I don't like the internet interface. I have an MX-700 & and MX-810. Neither are web based (although my Harmony 550 is) and I never had to enter a code.



> 2) Great hard button layout, almost as good as the MX-500. A first for the Harmony remotes.
> 
> 3) Charge dock works great. Battery lasts long enough that you don't have to stress about forgetting to return it to the cradle.


 I wish my MX's had a cradle. I have to plug it in when I want to recharge.



> 4) Motion sensor backlight. Pick it up and it will light up for you.


 My MX-810 has this. Very nice in the dark. 



> It may be the "best there is", but man, it should be so much better. The bad:
> 
> 1) ALL Harmony Remotes have horrible, laggy responsiveness, even if you tweak the delay settings. It's not terribly noticeable until you try to do something like move around an on-screen keyboard. Still, it absolutely shocks me that more people aren't riding Logitech to fix it. URC and UEI remotes are not like that and perform like the original remotes.
> 
> ...


All the good universals seem very expensive...although I can think of someone who might dissagree with that...

I'm waiting for the Xsight Touch. If it works as advertized I'm dropping my MX series remotes. 

Mike


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

kjsmithtx said:


> URC MX-880, same form factor as MX-810 but with more robust software.


I do wish I'd have waited for the MX-880.

When I got the MX-810 the MX-880 was still on the horizon with no real date.

When I found out it was going to use MXEditor I was pretty bummed I didn't wait. 

Mike


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

MicroBeta said:


> I do wish I'd have waited for the MX-880.
> When I got the MX-810 the MX-880 was still on the horizon with no real date.
> When I found out it was going to use MXEditor I was pretty bummed I didn't wait.
> Mike


I'm sure its a great remote, but I can't see paying as much for a remote as a small LCD TV. I am curious though, does the RF on those remotes work with the HRxx's?


----------



## DarinC (Aug 31, 2004)

I got a Harmony One last year based on all the great reviews. I hate it. Hate it hate it hate it. I came from an MX-700, which was well worn, and the back-lght had gone out. I guess after so much time with something that is fully programmable, you get very frustrated when you want to do something that isn't covered by Harmony's "easy but much less flexible" philosophy of online programming.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

My fav remote is the MX-500 - been around for years and has a huge fan base.

See http://www.remotecentral.com/ for some great reviews & ideas on how to program your remote.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

RACJ2 said:


> I'm sure its a great remote, but I can't see paying as much for a remote as a small LCD TV. I am curious though, does the RF on those remotes work with the HRxx's?


I hear ya. When the remote price meets or exceeds that of the device it's controlling, something is seriously out of whack. But if it makes you happy and you can afford it, more power to you. Personally, $30 is my limit for remotes :lol: I have yet to find any remote under $500 that does significantly more than my $30 remotes aside from the pretty pictures on the LCD. And many do much less (Logitech, I'm talking about you and your 5 step limit on macros. Are you kidding me? And you have a whopping 0 step limit on macros in your flagship 1100. Have you completely lost your minds?).

But I digress. To answer your question, no it doesn't.


----------



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

RACJ2 said:


> I'm sure its a great remote, but I can't see paying as much for a remote as a small LCD TV. *I am curious though, does the RF on those remotes work with the HRxx's*?


The RF feature on universal remotes from URC and Harmony does not control the HRxx's in the same manner as a D* remote running in RF Mode.

The universal remotes communicate to its own proprietary base unit via RF, which then relays commands via IR to the HRxx with emitters or "blasters" directed at the HRxx.

So, to answer your question, aftermarket RF remotes work just fine with the HRxx. As a matter of fact, I think that they have greater range than the standard D* remotes in RF mode.

I have an MX-850, which has a range of well over 100 feet.

Edit: After re-reading your question though, depending on how one interprets it, it can be said that, "No. The RF on those universal remotes DOES NOT work with the HRxx, as the remote does not send commands to the HRxx directly and that an external base station is required"


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

I use the Universal URC-200

http://www.mcmelectronics.com/product/URC200

It seems to work the best. I've dropped mine more than I can remember. It still works great. Only think that stopped working was the backlight. But I've got it programmed to everything from my window AC to my XM radio and everything in-between.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

DBSNewbie said:


> The universal remotes communicate to its own proprietary base unit via RF, which then relays commands via IR to the HRxx with emitters or "blasters" directed at the HRxx.
> 
> So, to answer your question, aftermarket RF remotes work just fine with the HRxx. As a matter of fact, I think that they have greater range than the standard D* remotes in RF mode.
> 
> ...


With your edit, you have answered my question. I have a URC9910 that is RF to a base unit and the IR to the HR. I was looking for something that was RF to the HR. I want to change my HR22's over to RF and still be able to use a nicer remote then the standard D* remote. I like the features my Harmony and URC offer, but am forced to keep the HR's on IR. Wish the HR could do both simultaneously.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

RACJ2 said:


> I'm sure its a great remote, but I can't see paying as much for a remote as a small LCD TV. I am curious though, does the RF on those remotes work with the HRxx's?


No. AFAIK, there are no universals that work directly with the any DirecTV receiver (the Xsight not withstanding).

They work with an RF base which then sends IR to the component.

I paid no where near the cost of any LCD TV for my MX-810.

Mike


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

MicroBeta said:


> I paid no where near the cost of any LCD TV for my MX-810.
> 
> Mike


Sorry, I was referring to the MX-880 that lists for $500.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

RACJ2 said:


> Sorry, I was referring to the MX-880 that lists for $500.


It is amazing. The 880 is nearly twice the price of the 810 and yet it doesn't do much more then the 810.

The biggest difference is the programming interface. IMO that's almost worth the extra cost.

However, with some searching around you can any of these remotes at reasonable prices.

Mike


----------



## DarinC (Aug 31, 2004)

HTM has some fairly restrictive MAP pricing rules. You have to find a place that will go below those points, which often means calling around, or looking at places like ebay (which I think is where I got my MX-700, back in the day).


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

MicroBeta said:


> However, with some searching around you can any of these remotes at reasonable prices.
> 
> Mike


Before I made my original post, I did a quick search and the cheapest was $329 with shipping. Still the price of a small LCD TV. They had a listing for $219, but when you went to the website it priced out at $499.


----------



## Ray3 (Mar 17, 2007)

I have used the MX-500 and MX-700. I currently have the MX-850 and MX-900. To say I have been pleased with this line is an understatement. I'll likely be getting another MX-900 soon to replace the 850.

Once you figure out how to use the MX Editor software, it's tweaking heaven.

The advantage I have found (at least for me) of the URC remotes over the Harmony remotes is the depth and granularity of the discrete code programming that can be done. For example, I found a file that has every single command for Denon receivers. I set up a device on the remote that allows me to + and - the volume for each speaker and subwoofer. Massive improvement in simplifying the calibration of a sound system without having to fumble into and out of buried menus to get at the individual volume controls while a test tone is playing and you are trying to watch an SPL meter.

A great resource for remotes is surfremotecontrol.com. Just call and talk to Mike for a great price (ignore the numbers on the website). Often, he has unadvertised "open box" remotes.

Just to be clear, I'm just a happy, satisfied user of these remotes and a happy customer of the above website. No affiliation with either.


----------



## Mikemok1981 (Jul 9, 2009)

Anyone had any problems with the MX-810 shrinking the LCD display screen? Mine just did after I uploaded some new macros. The screen is so small I can't even tell the screen to reset to defaults. I've already tried the reset button by the battery with no success and tried reloading my old setup. Ideas from anyone would be appreciated.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Mikemok1981 said:


> Anyone had any problems with the MX-810 shrinking the LCD display screen? Mine just did after I uploaded some new macros. The screen is so small I can't even tell the screen to reset to defaults. I've already tried the reset button by the battery with no success and tried reloading my old setup. Ideas from anyone would be appreciated.


Just a guess but that sounds like you have a bad display. I've never seen anything like that on my MX-810.

It has a one year warranty.

Mike


----------



## dbronstein (Oct 21, 2002)

I use a Harmony 890 because I need the IR/RF conversion. The one thing I don't like about it is you have to connect the RF base to your PC every time you want to update the remote, which is a pain in the ass.

Before I got the Harmony I used a Universal R6 and that was great for a $20 remote. The problem was that with IR, you had to keep it pointed at all the devices for about 4 seconds when you turned it on or off, and my son would always hit the on button and then drop his hand so it didn't turn on everything. And it was a bit harder to explain to other people how to use it - I programmed macros to switch to the DVD player and stuff but they weren't inuitive. "Press and hold the red button" isn't quite the same as "press the 'watch DVD' button' ".


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I guess based on the OP question....it depends.....how much do you want to spend?

I have seen some incredible remotes - but they cost in excess of $1K.

It appears the OP is looking for something considerably less in cost, so there are many options, of which some of the best have already been discussed.


----------



## Sneezy (Dec 18, 2006)

mazter said:


> The 880 is worth every penny. You'll never use another remote.


I will agree with you on this. I have a 580(i think) in our bedroom that I hate and wish I had gotten an 880 instead. I love the fact that I can put the 880 on a charger. the 580 eats batteries every 3 months. I've held the Harmony One but the 880 just seems to be better IMHO. I know what button is where and even though some complain they are slick, it's still easy to hold and use.

Now If I could just get an 880 with blue tooth to control my PS3 I'd be in heaven!!!!


----------



## wildbill129 (Dec 22, 2006)

I have an 880 and the Harmony One. Love the One. The touchscreen is sweet. It's the 880 on steriods........


----------



## AirShark (Oct 28, 2006)

+1 for the Harmony One. AWESOME!


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

MX700 here. Great customization and tons of IR power (read great range)..


----------



## GenTso (Aug 26, 2008)

Another vote for the Harmony One. I've had it since launch and even though I'm still tweaking it, it's never completely frustrated me and ALWAYS works.


----------



## leww37334 (Sep 19, 2005)

GenTso said:


> Another vote for the Harmony One. I've had it since launch and even though I'm still tweaking it, it's never completely frustrated me and ALWAYS works.


I love my harmony 659, BTW I love your chicken. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

houskamp said:


> MX700 here. Great customization and tons of IR power (read great range)..


I don't think you can find a remote as flexible and customizable as the MX remotes. I have two and they're the best remotes I've ever used.

Mike


----------



## mdbrad (Aug 10, 2009)

DBSNewbie said:


> The RF feature on universal remotes from URC and Harmony does not control the HRxx's in the same manner as a D* remote running in RF Mode.
> 
> The universal remotes communicate to its own proprietary base unit via RF, which then relays commands via IR to the HRxx with emitters or "blasters" directed at the HRxx.
> 
> ...


I'm hoping you (or somebody else) can help me out. Three years ago I purchased an MX-850 and an MRF 250 RF base station through Twitter (part of my entire home entertainment system). Well, about a year ago DirecTV switched out my box to a HR21-100 (HD DVR). All my components are behind a wooden cabinet door. Since that time, the only way I can get my MX-850 remote to control the HR21-100 is if the wooden door is open. I have no idea how I dealt with it this long.....considering I've got two boys...5 and 3. But, it's time to fix the problem. I have 2 more years on my "in home 5 year warranty" on all my components....including the remote. I spoke to DirecTV about the problem and they seemed pretty clueless. I plan on having my warranty company (ServiceNet) send out a tech, but was hoping to have an idea of what NEEDS to be done before the guy comes out to my home.

Can anybody shed some light on this issue? Can the remote be programmed (with my RF base station) to work with the HR21-100 with the wooden cabinet door closed? If not, what are my options? Thanks in advance for your time.


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

I'd recommend most anything by Harmony, our primary remote is an 880 that is worth it's weight in gold (it passes the non-technical Mom test as well as the even less technical in-laws test with flying colors). 

My desire is for a Harmony 880/One version that includes hard buttons for the 4 colors (red, green, blue, yellow). Drew2k has done mock-ups and posted a lot of commentary in this area. Though to date, I haven't seen anything from Harmony that really addresses this need. Yes, they have the xbox version, but that is lacking in other areas.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

Should work no problem.. just need an IR emitter from the base in front of the HR.. may take a little playing with the placement of the emitter..


----------



## Inches (Jan 5, 2005)

mazter said:


> The 880 is worth every penny. You'll never use another remote.


I went to the Harmony One, the buttons on the 880 were not making contact so it got difficult to change channels.


----------



## mdbrad (Aug 10, 2009)

houskamp said:


> Should work no problem.. just need an IR emitter from the base in front of the HR.. may take a little playing with the placement of the emitter..


1 year ago or so, after the HR21-100 was installed, I thought something was wrong with my MX-850. So, I had a tech come out, who flat out told me that the MX-850 and MRF 250 would not operate my HR21-100 with the wooden door closed without purchasing some other stuff (I don't recall what it was....sorry......rookie here). All other components would function with wood door closed..but..not the HR21 (according to this guy).


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

mdbrad said:


> 1 year ago or so, after the HR21-100 was installed, I thought something was wrong with my MX-850. So, I had a tech come out, who flat out told me that the MX-850 and MRF 250 would not operate my HR21-100 with the wooden door closed without purchasing some other stuff (I don't recall what it was....sorry......rookie here). All other components would function with wood door closed..but..not the HR21 (according to this guy).


 Door open/closed shouldn't affect any devices (especialy only one of a group)..
The only other thing I have heard of is putting a peice of tape with a hole in the middle to cut down the IR level..


----------



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

houskamp said:


> Door open/closed shouldn't affect any devices (especialy only one of a group)..
> The only other thing I have heard of is putting a peice of tape with a hole in the middle to cut down the IR level..


To the OP:

Another thing you might want to try to cut down the IR level is to place the IR emitter a little off to the side of the IR eye, rather than directly on top of it.

I had a similar problem with my HRxx receiver while using an MRF-250 and I found this method to work perfectly. I have since moved up to the MRF-300, which has adjustable IR level output.

If you can find a good deal on an MRF-300 or the newer MRF-350, I highly recommend you get it. They have an external antenna, which can be placed away from the base unit, if needed, to maximize RF range, while minimizing RF interference. Multiple units can also be daisy-chained together using a single antenna and AC feed.

EDIT: To houskamp. I apologize. I just realized that you mentioned playing around with IR emitter placement in a previous post.


----------



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

mdbrad said:


> I'm hoping you (or somebody else) can help me out. Three years ago I purchased an MX-850 and an MRF 250 RF base station through Twitter (part of my entire home entertainment system). Well, about a year ago DirecTV switched out my box to a HR21-100 (HD DVR). All my components are behind a wooden cabinet door. Since that time, the only way I can get my MX-850 remote to control the HR21-100 is if the wooden door is open. I have no idea how I dealt with it this long.....considering I've got two boys...5 and 3. But, it's time to fix the problem. I have 2 more years on my "in home 5 year warranty" on all my components....including the remote. I spoke to DirecTV about the problem and they seemed pretty clueless. I plan on having my warranty company (ServiceNet) send out a tech, but was hoping to have an idea of what NEEDS to be done before the guy comes out to my home.
> 
> Can anybody shed some light on this issue? Can the remote be programmed (with my RF base station) to work with the HR21-100 with the wooden cabinet door closed? If not, what are my options? Thanks in advance for your time.


Do you have the software to program the remote, or did Tweeter do all the programming?

If the remote worked previously with another HRxx DVR with the cabinet doors closed, then the only thing I can think of is that the IR reception on your new DVR is so sensitive that the IR signals from the emitter are too "strong". As houskamp mentioned, you can play around with the emitter placement or put tape on the eye to cut down the IR level.

Anyhow, if you do happen to have the MX-850 software, here are a couple more things you might want to try if the above does nothing:

In the MX-850 Editor, double-check that in the RF settings you have your HR21-100 set up to operate in RF mode and to indicate which port you intend to use. It could have been possible that the current RF settings have the IR commands coming out of the IR blaster on the base unit itself rather than individual IR emitters, which could be again, "too strong" for your new DVR. Having the doors open now, rather than closed could have something to do with how the IR blaster is affecting the IR signal. By the way, was the location of the MRF-250 moved when the DVR was swapped?

Also make sure that you do not use RF ID 0 or 1. I think that 0 is only to be used to test for IR interference and ID 1 has given me problems in the past. (perhaps because it is right next to 0)

I hope this helps.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

One-For-All has finally come out with a decent, colored button, DVR remote which would work nicely with DirecTV. HERE's the $20 RCA badged version at BestBuy. The OFA version is silver. Although it lacks RF, it's much more useful than the D* non-RF remote as it can do macros, learning, key moves, discrete codes, etc. It's also PC programmable if you get a JP1 cable.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

mdavej said:


> One-For-All has finally come out with a decent, colored button, DVR remote which would work nicely with DirecTV. HERE's the $20 RCA badged version at BestBuy. The OFA version is silver. Although it lacks RF, it's much more useful than the D* non-RF remote as it can do macros, learning, key moves, discrete codes, etc. It's also PC programmable if you get a JP1 cable.


That is nicer looking then the model 15-134 Remote that I picked up at "The Shack" last year on sale for $10. Although I do like the fact that the one I have lays flat on my desk in the den, so I can use it w/o having to pick it up.


----------



## sriram (Apr 4, 2006)

I don't think you're going to beat a JP1 remote + JP1 cable for programming (I currently use the Atlas OCAP remotes that can be bought off ebay).

* They can do anything any other remote can do.
* They're cheap (~$10 for the remote + ~$15 for the cable)
* No battery draining touchscreens / lcd displays. I don't believe touchscreens / lcd displays will be useful until we get two way communication between the remote and the device.
* Easy to use "by touch". No need to flip through menus and select options, etc.

The only downside is that they are definitely not as easy to set up and configure as some other remotes (eg, the Harmony), but there is an active community around "hacking" these remotes that is very helpful.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

sriram said:


> I don't think you're going to beat a JP1 remote + JP1 cable for programming (I currently use the Atlas OCAP remotes that can be bought off ebay).
> 
> * They can do anything any other remote can do.
> * They're cheap (~$10 for the remote + ~$15 for the cable)
> ...


That's a major downside. A lot of people have enough problems with programing their universals with the company's own software.

JP1, as cool as it is, will never get beyond the hobbiest. Mainstream remotes will likely always be the big name brands. Unless you can find HT installers using JP1 remotes. :grin:

Mike


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

MicroBeta said:


> JP1, as cool as it is, will never get beyond the hobbiest. Mainstream remotes will likely always be the big name brands.


Sad but true. I'm a hard core JP1er, but use harmony mostly. My JP1 is still indispensable for teaching the harmony discretes missing from their database and long/fast sequences. I imagine the harmony database would suck without the major pilfering they must have done from the JP1 database.

However, JP1 remotes ARE the big name brands. The same company (UEI) that makes them also makes D*, one-for-all, radio shack, RCA, slingbox, vizio, cable oem, and the much anticipated AR xsight, just to name a few.

Back on topic, it's refreshing to see the atlas layout with colored buttons come to a mainstream one-for-all finally. It's still a very functional mainstream remote whether you use JP1 or not.


----------



## mickcris (Mar 16, 2008)

Thaedron said:


> I'd recommend most anything by Harmony, our primary remote is an 880 that is worth it's weight in gold (it passes the non-technical Mom test as well as the even less technical in-laws test with flying colors).
> 
> My desire is for a Harmony 880/One version that includes hard buttons for the 4 colors (red, green, blue, yellow). Drew2k has done mock-ups and posted a lot of commentary in this area. Though to date, I haven't seen anything from Harmony that really addresses this need. Yes, they have the xbox version, but that is lacking in other areas.


The Harmony 900 is available for preorder. It looks just like the One, but has RF and the 4 colored buttons. i want it bad, but will probablyl hold off till the price comes down.



Sneezy said:


> I will agree with you on this. I have a 580(i think) in our bedroom that I hate and wish I had gotten an 880 instead. I love the fact that I can put the 880 on a charger. the 580 eats batteries every 3 months. I've held the Harmony One but the 880 just seems to be better IMHO. I know what button is where and even though some complain they are slick, it's still easy to hold and use.
> 
> Now If I could just get an 880 with blue tooth to control my PS3 I'd be in heaven!!!!


They make an adaptor now that controls the PS3. It says it works with all models of Harmonys.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

mdavej said:


> Sad but true. I'm a hard core JP1er, but use harmony mostly. My JP1 is still indispensable for teaching the harmony discretes missing from their database and long/fast sequences. I imagine the harmony database would suck without the major pilfering they must have done from the JP1 database.
> 
> However, JP1 remotes ARE the big name brands. The same company (UEI) that makes them also makes D*, one-for-all, radio shack, RCA, slingbox, vizio, cable oem, and the much anticipated AR xsight, just to name a few.
> 
> Back on topic, it's refreshing to see the atlas layout with colored buttons come to a mainstream one-for-all finally. It's still a very functional mainstream remote whether you use JP1 or not.


JP1 is very cool though. I played with it for a while. The biggest draw back I found with it was my family keeping track of button mapping.  I made them an index card that I updated when I tweeked something. They kept losing the card. :grin:

Mike


----------



## cariera (Oct 27, 2006)

I like the Universal products - MX 500, 900, and especially the 980. It has worked great and the ability to customize the backgrounds/buttons is awesome. I am still working on programming it, but here is how I have set it up for NFLST.


Credit for the Directv and Ipod backgrounds goes to ssabripo @ remotecentral.com


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

mickcris said:


> The Harmony 900 is available for preorder. It looks just like the One, but has RF and the 4 colored buttons. i want it bad, but will probablyl hold off till the price comes down.


Just be aware the 900 (and 1100) can't do sequences at all. Not a problem for some, but is a deal breaker for me. Don't know about you, but I use sequences heavily for things like list, parental controls, commercial skips, closed caption, etc. Any universal without that is useless to me.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

MicroBeta said:


> JP1 is very cool though. I played with it for a while. The biggest draw back I found with it was my family keeping track of button mapping. I made them an index card that I updated when I tweeked something. They kept losing the card. :grin:
> 
> Mike


Agreed. Which is the main reason I use harmony now too. I did try to keep the mapping as simple as possible though, so the family usually didn't have problems. Long press of TV was "Watch TV", long press of DVD was "Watch DVD", Shift-Stop was Eject, etc. I do miss my macros though. On harmony I've had to split most of my macros into multiple sequences per macro, which sucks, but is better than no sequences at all. If logitech continues down this no sequences path, I'll have to go back to JP1 when my harmony dies.


----------



## mickcris (Mar 16, 2008)

mdavej said:


> Just be aware the 900 (and 1100) can't do sequences at all. Not a problem for some, but is a deal breaker for me. Don't know about you, but I use sequences heavily for things like list, parental controls, commercial skips, closed caption, etc. Any universal without that is useless to me.


Wow. I just searched and found that they removed this option on the new remotes. Seems pretty stupid of them. I guess I will not be getting a 900 afterall. I have both an 880 and and a One. I am needing a new one with RF capabilities for the bedroom. I guess I will have to get an 890 or one from a different company as I would like this option and have used it on my other remotes.


----------



## TigersFanJJ (Feb 17, 2006)

Anyone have a Harmony 670 and like it? I just bought one on ebay to replace my 550 that I accidentally threw against my computer desk (long story, :lol: ). I should be getting it in the mail in the next couple of days.

I will give the 550 credit. It hit the desk at about 60mph, and all buttons except two still worked once I got it put back together. Some others are hard to push, though.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

TigersFanJJ said:


> I accidentally threw against my computer desk (long story, :lol:


Actually it's pretty slow in the office today, so I've got time...pray tell how you 'accidentally' threw your remote against the desk?


----------



## stlmike (Aug 24, 2007)

TigersFanJJ said:


> Anyone have a Harmony 670 and like it? I just bought one on ebay to replace my 550 that I accidentally threw against my computer desk (long story, :lol: ). I should be getting it in the mail in the next couple of days.
> 
> I will give the 550 credit. It hit the desk at about 60mph, and all buttons except two still worked once I got it put back together. Some others are hard to push, though.


Just got my 670 up and running. My setup is not simple and I love it so far. The pile of 9 remotes it replaced is impressive. There are times I need to use the device remotes, but it isn't often.


----------



## TigersFanJJ (Feb 17, 2006)

ATARI said:


> Actually it's pretty slow in the office today, so I've got time...pray tell how you 'accidentally' threw your remote against the desk?


I've got three pets. Two of which, I swear, are mentally retarded. I caught the cat clawing the curtains (I guess to sharpen his claws?) and faked like I was going to throw the remote at him to scare him off. The only problem was, I was holding the remote backwards so the battery cover slipped off and the remote flew out of my hands.

So there I was, holding a battery cover and starting to cry as I saw a $100 remote (although, I only gave $40 for mine a year or two ago) flying in what seemed like slow motion across the room, hitting the corner of the desk, and breaking apart in about 10 different pieces. :lol:


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

TigersFanJJ said:


> I've got three pets. Two of which, I swear, are mentally retarded. I caught the cat clawing the curtains (I guess to sharpen his claws?) and faked like I was going to throw the remote at him to scare him off. The only problem was, I was holding the remote backwards so the battery cover slipped off and the remote flew out of my hands.
> 
> So there I was, holding a battery cover and starting to cry as I saw a $100 remote (although, I only gave $40 for mine a year or two ago) flying in what seemed like slow motion across the room, hitting the corner of the desk, and breaking apart in about 10 different pieces. :lol:


Only two out the three are retarded? Better than what I've got I guess.


----------



## Cooper00 (May 27, 2009)

I've looked through this thread and can't find an answer for myself. 

Need a remote that is RF and can do multi unit macros. Need to be able to program buttons for my wife to "watch TV" or "watch DVD" or for my son "play xbox 360". I don't want to spend more than $100. So tell me if I'm SOL.

Controlling a 52" sharp LCD, xbox 360, hr22, jvc home theater system with DVD.

THANKS!


----------



## TigersFanJJ (Feb 17, 2006)

Cooper00 said:


> I've looked through this thread and can't find an answer for myself.
> 
> Need a remote that is RF and can do multi unit macros. Need to be able to program buttons for my wife to "watch TV" or "watch DVD" or for my son "play xbox 360". I don't want to spend more than $100. So tell me if I'm SOL.
> 
> ...


I don't know much about the Universal brand remotes, but I found these with a quick google. Maybe some of the others here that use these remotes can let you know if it would work for you.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

TigersFanJJ said:


> I've got three pets. Two of which, I swear, are mentally retarded. I caught the cat clawing the curtains (I guess to sharpen his claws?) and faked like I was going to throw the remote at him to scare him off. The only problem was, I was holding the remote backwards so the battery cover slipped off and the remote flew out of my hands.
> 
> So there I was, holding a battery cover and starting to cry as I saw a $100 remote (although, I only gave $40 for mine a year or two ago) flying in what seemed like slow motion across the room, hitting the corner of the desk, and breaking apart in about 10 different pieces. :lol:


Great story -- thanks for sharing.


----------



## jonesron (Jun 23, 2007)

I've used quite a few universal remotes over the past 20 years. I currently use 3 different models of Harmony remotes (670, 720 and 880). I very briefly had a 520 but it was really poor. I have played around with a harmony One but decided I like the 880 better (I own two of the 880's). The color LCD screen on the 880 allows you to display 8 soft keys (with a hard button next to each) for each page while the Harmony One and many of the other Harmony remotes only allow for the display of a maximum of 6 soft keys per page. From time-to-time you can find the 880 on sale for $100 to $140 (new, not refurbs) and I picked up my 720 as a refurb for $50 and it's nearly as good as the 880 (but has the 6 soft key limit). Unlike ther lower priced Harmony models (such as the 520, 550 or 670), the Harmony 720 and 880 both came with a rechargable battery pack and a charging base (as does the Harmony One).

I have used a number of the One-for-All remotes and still use them in our bedroom. It is true the older models had very little internal memory to store learned IR commands and users needed to use the JP1 cable to add more than just very few additional commands. However, the current One-for-All models have added more internal memory (such as *THIS ONE*) and you many find that, along with the prestored codes is sufficient for your needs. Contrary to the owner's manual, just about any of the remote's keys (not just the L1, L2, L3, L4) can be learned. However some of the older series of One-for-All remotes (such as the now discontinued URC 8910) had backlit keys while the newer models don't. Also some of these older models already came with the JP1 connector (located behind the battery compartment cover) so all you needed was the JP1 cable in order to connect up to your PC. The newer models now come with a JP 1.2 connector that requires a different cable to connect to a PC.

Probably the most flexible universal remotes are the Philips Pronto remotes (I had 4 of those over the years), but I really like hard button rather than touch screens and the Pronto's with monochrome LCD displays had relatively low contrast displays that were hard to read under some lighting conditions.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

Cooper00 said:


> I've looked through this thread and can't find an answer for myself.
> 
> Need a remote that is RF and can do multi unit macros. Need to be able to program buttons for my wife to "watch TV" or "watch DVD" or for my son "play xbox 360". I don't want to spend more than $100. So tell me if I'm SOL.
> 
> ...


If you are looking for an RF remote that will control a D* receiver or DVR w/o an RF to IR extender, you are SOL. So far nobody makes one.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Cooper,

Do you really need RF? That's the budget buster unless you go with a low end URC like an earlier post suggested. The next closest thing to your requirements under $100 is a refurb harmony plus a NextGen RF system if you truly need RF. You'll have to stick with non-rechargeable models to use the NextGen RF. Tigerdirect had several refurb harmony's for $40-$60 last time I checked. Amazon usually has the NextGen for under $50.


----------



## Farsight (Jul 16, 2007)

I still use the Sony VL900. I have yet to find anything better. I hate touchscreens, I just want a remote I can use w/o looking at it or shifting it around in my hand because of poor layout. The Sony remotes are great for that. They control 8 devices, can learn, and are extremely intuitive and easy to use.

I picked up a few spares right before they went out of stock everywhere, but the VL610 appears to be the newer model w/ a weaker layout but more buttons. At $30, if you care most about utility and having a remote that you use without thinking about it (and won't cry if it breaks), I can't recommend them highly enough.


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

jonesron said:


> Probably the most flexible universal remotes are the Philips Pronto remotes (I had 4 of those over the years), but I really like hard button rather than touch screens and the Pronto's with monochrome LCD displays had relatively low contrast displays that were hard to read under some lighting conditions.


We have several Prontos and love them. We have a fairly complex system with whole-house audio, video and lighting control. My wife would get rid of me before giving up her Pronto remote. I even set my parents up with one and my mother said it's the best gift I ever gave them. While some people feel they are missing not having everything as a hard button, I believe the customization capabilities outweigh that. Besides, the later models have more hard buttons for cursor control. And the color screens are worth the extra price.

My wife uses a TSU7000 in the living room and I color-coded the buttons (like LIST and GUIDE) to make it easier for her to see (she refuses to succumb to wearing glasses to correct her presbyopia). I use a TSU6000, which lacks the additional hard buttons, but the color screen helps a lot. I can actually use it without looking at the screen as I've had it for years. We have his and hers TSU3000's in the bedroom. Since we're usually watching TV at night and it's dark, their lower contract grayscale screens aren't a problem.

Also, I enjoy programming them. I actually have screen for our favorite channels, including the music channels. We can be in he dining room and choose what to listen to even though we don't have a screen in there to pick from the guise list.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

Cooper00 said:


> I've looked through this thread and can't find an answer for myself.
> Need a remote that is RF and can do multi unit macros. Need to be able to program buttons for my wife to "watch TV" or "watch DVD" or for my son "play xbox 360". I don't want to spend more than $100. So tell me if I'm SOL.


If you can live with a remote that has an RF to IR extender, the URC9910 is a good option. It has multiple macro capability, learning and a small display used for programming only. And I only paid $28 for mine. The problem is they don't make it anymore and they are hard to find.

I did a quick search and at it appeared to be available. When you go to the actual seller, it show out of stock: URC9910


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

+1

The 9910 is a wonderful, inexpensive RF remote. Add a JP1 cable and you've got near harmony functionality. I've had several over the years. I even dyed my own colored buttons. But it's nearly impossible to find since they've been out of production several years now. Used ones pop up on ebay and the hifi-remote.com marketplace forum now and then. If you do find one, make sure it still has the RF base and IR blaster.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

mdavej said:


> The 9910 is a wonderful, inexpensive RF remote. Add a JP1 cable and you've got near harmony functionality.


I agree and actually have an extra brand new one on the shelf, in case mine dies.


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

My first universal remote a URC9800 (look here for all the old models: http://oneforall-na.com/archived.php). I also had a 9910, but I actually liked the 9800 better. It seemed to be more rugged, plus it had better implementation of "Home Theater" mode, which allowed combining several devices into one set of controls. IIRC, the 9910 had some odd quirks, including not being able to program a macro on the power button. If you aren't afraid of of digging in and learning about IR code, JP1 remotes can be programmed to do just about anything.


----------



## TigersFanJJ (Feb 17, 2006)

stlmike said:


> Just got my 670 up and running. My setup is not simple and I love it so far. The pile of 9 remotes it replaced is impressive. There are times I need to use the device remotes, but it isn't often.


I got my 670 going last night. Only took a minute to get the basics loaded onto the remote as all my settings were already saved for the 550. I spent another half hour or so tweaking everything for the lcd since you can put six commands on there instead of the four on the 550.

Only a couple of things I'd like to change on it. First is the size of the font on the lcd. I had to adjust some of the words to make it fit. One example is "Zoom Out" would fit nicely on the the 550 but will only show "Zoom Ou" on the 670's lcd. Another is that it only has a "Next" button to scroll through the pages on the lcd. I can imagine the frustration someone might have if they have several pages on the lcd and have to keep hitting the next button to get all the way around to the page they need. Then they accidentally press the button one too many times, so they have to do it all over again.

Overall, it is a really nice remote with the buttons laid out in a manner that should make them easy to find in the the dark without having take your eyes off the tv. I'll give it a B+ compared to a C for the 550.


----------

